# Challenging 3D cnc milling of a 6 blades propeller



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hello all,

As I go further with my CNC machine I took a new challenge, machine a 6 blades propeller in 3D:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygotlujkXUg

Laurent :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That was very interesting, Laurent.

What size spindle are you using and do you get many breakages with that depth of cut?


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Thanks James.

The spindle is a 2.2 kw water cool , size is around 4'' with ER20 colars.

I did not have any tool breakage because I use some soft material (kind of foam) to check the toolpath and want to see the surface surface finish with those parameters.

Laurent.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, Laurent, I meant what size cutter are you using?


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

James,

It is a 5/64 (~2mm) spherical carbide end mill.


----------

